
Ask HN: How to get your designer to design for mobile and react-native - muse900
There is a constant issue that we are having where the designer is going to come up with a screen but while translating that into code for mobile in React-Native we end up having discrepancies on different screen sizes.<p>Also our designer is not familiar with DPI so when it comes to font sizes etc we are having issues finding a font size that will work well with different screen sizes.<p>My question to you is: Are there any tools for the job? 
We&#x27;ve tried some of them including Sketch and exporting to react-native but it seems a bit premature.<p>Are there any courses or books that we can recommend to our designer in order to make sure that his design can be translated and scaled into react-native?<p>Thanks for reading.
======
narsqt
Anything tooling you try and add is just going to be putting band-aids over
the real problem, the fact your designer just isn't up to scratch.

They should be designing for the target of the product and if they don't have
a good enough understanding of what that entails then they need to tighten
their laces or you need to find a designer who will.

